# Mysql datenbank auslesen und mittels servlet wiedergeben



## mika303 (5. Jul 2007)

hallo, ich habe 2 klassen. in dieser hier lese ich die daten aus meiner datenbank aus:


```
package model;

import java.net.InetAddress;
import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.SQLException;
import java.sql.Statement;
import javax.sql.DataSource;
import com.mysql.jdbc.ResultSet;
import com.mysql.jdbc.ResultSetMetaData;
import com.mysql.jdbc.jdbc2.optional.MysqlDataSource;

public class getSqlData {
	
	public static void main(String[] args) throws SQLException{
		sqlConnector C = new sqlConnector();
		sqlConnector();
	}
	

	public static String sqlConnector() throws SQLException {
	
		MysqlDataSource mdatasource;
		DataSource datasource;
		Statement statement; 
		Connection connection;
		ResultSet  ResultSet;
		
		mdatasource = new MysqlDataSource();
		mdatasource.setURL("jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/syslog");
		mdatasource.setUser("syslog");
		mdatasource.setPassword("syslog");
		datasource = (DataSource)mdatasource;
		connection = datasource.getConnection();
		connection.setAutoCommit(false);
		statement = connection.createStatement();
		
		ResultSet =  (ResultSet) statement.executeQuery( "select * from exception");
		ResultSetMetaData rsmd = (ResultSetMetaData) ResultSet.getMetaData();
		int i = 0, n = rsmd.getColumnCount();
	
		for( i=0; i<n; i++ )
	       
	        while( ResultSet.next() ) {
	          for( i=1; i<=n; i++ )  // Attention: first column with 1 instead of 0
	          //  System.out.print( extendStringTo14( ResultSet.getString( i ) ) );
	          System.out.print(  ResultSet.getString( i ) ) ;
	          System.out.print(  "" ) ;
	           
	        }
	        
		String bla = "rückgabewert ...";
		return bla;
		}  
	
	 
}
```


und in dieser möchte ich die daten ans servlet übergeben und ausgeben. ich habe das problem das er nichtmal den String-rückgabewert zurückliefert sobald ich versuche was mit der datenbank anzustellen. 


```
package controller;

import java.io.PrintWriter;
import java.io.IOException;
import javax.servlet.*;
import javax.servlet.http.*;
import javax.sql.DataSource;
import com.mysql.jdbc.ResultSet;
import com.mysql.jdbc.jdbc2.optional.MysqlDataSource;
import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.SQLException;
import java.sql.Statement;
import java.util.*;
import model.getSqlData;

public class SetSess extends HttpServlet {
	
	public void doGet (HttpServletRequest rq,
            HttpServletResponse rs)
	throws ServletException, IOException
	{
		rs.setContentType("text/html");
		PrintWriter out = rs.getWriter();
		
		//out.println("Gunter gabriel am beerterat");
		
		
		String a = null;
		
	    try {
			 a = getSqlData.sqlConnector();
		} catch (SQLException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	
		out.println(a);
		

		
		
		
			
		//	out.println("<script LANGUAGE=JavaScript>");
		//	out.println(" window.location.href=\"index.jsp\"");
		//	out.println("</script>");

	}

	
	}
```


ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 

Fehlermeldung ::


java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/mysql/jdbc/jdbc2/optional/MysqlDataSource
	model.getSqlData.sqlConnector(getSqlData.java:28)
	controller.SetSess.doGet(SetSess.java:31)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:690)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:803)

_________________

vielen dank euch !!

lg


----------



## mika303 (5. Jul 2007)

beides unabhängig voneinander funktioniert wunderbar.. 

ich finde den fehler einfach nicht. hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

DANKE


----------



## mika303 (6. Jul 2007)

hat keiner ne idee ??? bin die ganze zeit am suchen und am umstellen .. aber es geht einfach nicht..


----------



## cr4ch (6. Jul 2007)

Bei mir funktioniert es 

Überigens Klassen fangen mit einem Großbuchstaben and und Variablen mit einem kleinen.

Gruss


----------

